# My Levels



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

Free T4 is 1.18
TSH is 3.16

Are those ok? I think my doctor was ok with them and they seem to be in the ranges they gave me.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

What are the ranges for each level?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> Free T4 is 1.18
> TSH is 3.16
> 
> Are those ok? I think my doctor was ok with them and they seem to be in the ranges they gave me.


Hi there Amanda. Your first post since joining in March so let me welcome you!










Amanda...............could we please have the ranges? Different labs use different ranges!

Thank you!


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

So the Free T4 is 1.18 ( 0.78-2.19)
TSh, 3rd is 3.16 (.49-4.67)


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I'm also constantly tired and it never seems to stop.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

How do you you feel? Do you have hypothyroid symptoms? If I had those levels, I would be experiencing lots of symptoms. Is is so dependent on the individual. Your levels were about the levels I was at when I began treatment.

The one test that is important and missing is a Free T3.


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

HeidiBR said:


> How do you you feel? Do you have hypothyroid symptoms? If I had those levels, I would be experiencing lots of symptoms. Is is so dependent on the individual. Your levels were about the levels I was at when I began treatment.
> 
> The one test that is important and missing is a Free T3.


Do I need to request one? And my big symptom is constantly being tired. I just keeping wishing for a day where I'm not so tired.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

A free T3 test is helpful to have. When my FT3 is low, I am tired, fat, irritable and have bad hair days 

With blood levels like yours, I would ask yourself: what symptoms do I have that are related to being hypothyroid? If tiredness is your only symptom, then that could be from lots of things. What type of tiredness is it?

Why were you tested? As part of an annual physical, or because of symptoms?

Here is a link to some common symptoms:
http://www.mayoclinic.com/health/hypothyroidism/DS00353/DSECTION=symptoms

There are so many folks on this forum who can help you with this.


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

I've been tired, I'm gaining weight, my hair falls out. Seems like I'm falling apart.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> So the Free T4 is 1.18 ( 0.78-2.19)
> TSh, 3rd is 3.16 (.49-4.67)


Excellent; thank you so much.

According to AACE, the better range for TSH would be 0.3 to 3.0. Additionally, most of us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less. Many doctors recognize this and also, some other countries do have 2.0 as being the top of the TSH range as per lab work.

Your Free T4 is very low. Not a good sign. Mid-range of the range given by your lab would be 1.98 and once again, for most of us, it is desirable to have the FT4 @ mid-range or higher.

Now, from all appearances, one would think hypo. For myself, I wish I could see a FREE T3 test which is your active hormone. Why? Because maybe the FT4 is converting very very fast to FT3. And if it is not doing that and the FT3 is low also, that would paint a different picture altogether on both counts mentioned above.

Would like to suggest you get antibodies' tests if you have not done so.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

Tell us your symptoms as well when you have the time; okay?


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

The symptoms at this point are my hair falling out, gaining weight, and extremely tired all the time. I also have 3 nodules on my thyroid. The one is 9mm and they are talking about having it removed. I have a doctors appt tomorrow. I'm gonna see what they say.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> The symptoms at this point are my hair falling out, gaining weight, and extremely tired all the time. I also have 3 nodules on my thyroid. The one is 9mm and they are talking about having it removed. I have a doctors appt tomorrow. I'm gonna see what they say.


Oh, my goodness...................well please do let us know if you like. Will be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## AmandaN (Mar 17, 2011)

Doctor referred me to an ent and I should have surgery to remove my nodules. And my tiredness apparently is due to me not exercising enough. I'm not sure if I believe that but I'm going with it.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

AmandaN said:


> Doctor referred me to an ent and I should have surgery to remove my nodules. And my tiredness apparently is due to me not exercising enough. I'm not sure if I believe that but I'm going with it.


Oh, Lord! Yeah; right! Get out there and exercise! Joking of course. You take care of yourself. When there is something wrong w/ the thyroid, lots of exercise is contraindicated. Just getting through the day is challenging at best.

When do you see ENT? You may end up having the whole thyroid removed. Does anybody know if you are cancer free?

Can you let us know?


----------

